# Pension Entitlements on being fired



## ask73 (20 Apr 2009)

I am working with a financial institution and have been told if I do not resign as opposed being sacked over something I am not responsible for in the economic downturn I will loose all my pension contributions. 

Any advice on this issue???


----------



## woodbine (20 Apr 2009)

i'm confused.



ask73 said:


> I am based on site on a capital project.
> Last year our tax free site allowance was taxed.
> 
> My pension is based on my basic salary which makes up half my salary.
> ...


 
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?p=802243#post802243






> I am 66 and retired with a pension from the HSE of €36K.
> 
> I am in receipt of a deserted wifes benefit for over 20 years and have a medical card.
> 
> Am I entitled to get the Household Benifit and if so how do I go about it


 
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?p=790076#post790076





> _I have a few questions _
> 
> 
> _Student Engineer with Local Authority in summer 93 and 94 _
> ...


----------



## mathepac (20 Apr 2009)

Even more confusing -


----------



## NicolaM (20 Apr 2009)

OP is asking questions for various other people perhaps?

Nicola


----------

